# Forellen entschuppen ?!?



## Buster (24. Oktober 2006)

Gerade habe ich im TV mal wieder einen Bericht über die Zubereitung von Forellen gesehen. Dabei wurde eine frische Forelle "Blau" zubereitet und eine gefrorene Forelle aus dem Supermarkt dann "Müllerin Art"
Dabei habe ich gesehen das die gefrorene Forelle nicht entschuppt war. Werden Supermarkt-Tiefkühlforellen vor dem einfrieren nie entschuppt ?
Bei den Bildern hat man dann noch gesehen wie die schuppige Forelle erst in Milch und dann in Mehl gewendet wurde um sie dann zu braten.
Nun bin ich etwas verwirrt und frage mich ob gebratene Forellen mit Schuppen gegessen werden - allerdings kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. ;+ 
Dann wurde noch erwähnt das Forelle "blau" nur blau wird wenn die Schleimschicht noch vorhanden ist. 
Kann ich also meine entschuppten, eingefrorenen Forellen nun nicht mehr "Blau" zubereiten ?  

Wie handhabt Ihr es denn ? #c


----------



## fischdieb22 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*

ENTSCHUPPTE FORELLEN?????;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ 

Habe ich noch nie gehört bzw. noch nie gemacht!
Wofür auch???
Aber die Tatsache dass entschuppte Forellen nicht mehr "blau" werden ist richtig weil ja eben die Schleimschicht fehlt!


----------



## Buster (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*



> Wofür auch???


hmmm - dann nur noch die Frage ob Du die Forelle auf der Hautseite brätst und Du die Haut mitisst ?

Also ich finde ne cross gebratene Forelle samt Haut lecker - beim Brathähnchen ist die Haut ja auch das Beste... *hungerkrieg*


----------



## Case (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*

Forellen werden nicht entschuppt. Man muß eher darauf achten dass man die Schleimschicht schont.

Case


----------



## fischdieb22 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*

Ganz meine Meinung Case!
Und JA ich liebe die gebratene Haut von Forellen!


----------



## Acipenser (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*

kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern, jemals eine Forelle entschuppt zu haben. Ich schließe mich da Buster und Fischdieb22 an...

Ist es eine größere Forelle und soll graviert werden, ist es eh besser, die Schuppen dran zu lassen, läßt sich dann besser schneiden.

Mahlzeit


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*

Ich habe bis jetzt jede Forelle geschuppt und werde es auch
 weiter so machen.

 Gruß

 j.Breithardt #h


----------



## Buster (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*

na endlich - ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzigste *hapüüüüüh*

Wie schmecken eigentlich die gebratenen Schuppen der ollen Fettflossenträger ? |rotwerden


----------



## spin-paule (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*



Buster schrieb:


> Wie schmecken eigentlich die gebratenen Schuppen der ollen Fettflossenträger ? |rotwerden



lecker, knusprig und mit Butter einfach köstlich...#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*

Habe noch nie eine Forelle entschuppt  .... habe trotzdem nie eine Schuppe im Mund gehabt, da dies eher eben eine Haut ist, und noch dazu eine sehr schmackhafte #h


----------



## Felix 1969 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*

Forellen entschuppen!? das wär mir neu#c 

Gruß
felix


----------



## Big Rolly (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*



Case schrieb:


> Forellen werden nicht entschuppt. Man muß eher darauf achten dass man die Schleimschicht schont.
> 
> Case




Also ich für meinen kann Case da voll und ganz Recht geben, und ich bin gelernter Koch. Hätte noch nie gehört das man Forellen schuppt #q


----------



## Patrick S. (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*

Ich habe auch noch nie eine Forelle entschuppt aber auch noch nie eine zubereitet. Werde dies nachher das erst Mal auf Müllerin Art tun. Dann werde ich mal sehe wie das schmeckt mit den Schuppen.
Sonst beim Essen habe ich noch nie darauf geachtet. Ich werde euch informieren.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*

Hmm komisch hab bis jetzt meine Forellen immer geschuppt.

Muss wohl mal beim nächsten Fang testen wie das ganze mit Schuppen schmeckt .


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Hmm komisch hab bis jetzt meine Forellen immer geschuppt.
> 
> Muss wohl mal beim nächsten Fang testen wie das ganze mit Schuppen schmeckt .


 
Mach das, du merkst die Schuppen nicht;
im Gegenteil, die Schuppen machen eine schöne rösche Haut zum essen


----------



## Fischpaule (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*

Moin Moin
Habt ihr schonmal probiert ein Forellenmilchner zu schuppen?
Ich sollte das kürzlich für einen Kunden tun, es geht einfach nicht, im Gegensatz zu den Rognern bekommt man die schuppen nicht ab....
Im übrigen halte ich es für unnötig Forellen zu schuppen, die schmecken auch mit Schuppen köstlich...


----------



## Patrick S. (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*

Hi, 

also ich habe gestern die Forellen nach Müllerin Art zubereitet ohne diese zu schuppen und was soll ich sagen...ich bin begeistert. Die Haut war knusprig und eigentlich schon fast das Beste an diesem Festmahl.
Also ich kann nur empfehlen die Schuppen dran zu lassen. Erstens merkt man diese überhaupt nicht und zum zweiten ist es einfach köstlich.

Gruß Patrick.


----------



## Kxxxxx (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*

Bei Forelle Blau entschuppt man den Fisch nicht. Dies liegt – wie bereits von anderen geschrieben – aber nicht an den Schuppen, sondern an dem Schleim der dann weg ist. Dies gilt im Übrigen auch für die Schleie.

Wenn ich Forellen brate, entschuppe ich sie immer. Dies mache ich deshalb, weil sonst die Möglichkeit besteht, dass sich einige Schuppen lösen und dann auf dem Teller liegen. Das sieht dann aber nicht schön aus.


----------



## mot67 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*

hab auch noch nie gehört, dass jemand seine forellen schuppt. und  ne schuppe hab ich auch noch nie auf dem teller gehabt. aber selbst wenn, später liegen da eh kopf, gräten usw. 
mit der leckerste teil ist neben der haut imho die kroschgebratene schwanzflosse


----------



## Patrick S. (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*



mot67 schrieb:


> mit der leckerste teil ist neben der haut imho die kroschgebratene schwanzflosse



Und das schreibst du erst jetzt??? |supergri  Dann muß ich ganz schnell wieder Forellen zubereiten und dies testen. Denn wer nicht testet der kann keine Vergleiche anstellen.
Die gebratene Schwanzflosse liegt leider schon im Abfall.

Aber naja.


----------



## Gold-Brasse (28. November 2008)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Und das schreibst du erst jetzt??? |supergri  Dann muß ich ganz schnell wieder Forellen zubereiten und dies testen. Denn wer nicht testet der kann keine Vergleiche anstellen.
> Die gebratene Schwanzflosse liegt leider schon im Abfall.
> 
> Aber naja.



Hallo SchindHsd, Forellen solltest du entschuppen, auch wenn sie nur klein sind. Geschmacklich in jedenfall überlegen!

P.S. zu deiner Signatur: nichts gegen Anglertugenden, aber Gedult (sic!) wird wohl eher so geschrieben "Geduld".


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (28. November 2008)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Wenn ich Forellen brate, entschuppe ich sie immer. Dies mache ich deshalb, weil sonst die Möglichkeit besteht, dass sich einige Schuppen lösen und dann auf dem Teller liegen. Das sieht dann aber nicht schön aus.


 

Nee, die Schuppen bleiben wirklich dran! #6
Ersetze das Schuppenkleid der Forelle gedanklich mal durch eine feste Haut (in Wahrheit bleibt die Trutte natürlich weiterhin geschuppt), da löst sich nix auf dem Teller ab. Ganz im Gegenteil: gart man die Forelle im Backofen kann man die Haut im gegarten Zustand ganz einfach und in einem Stück ablösen und das tolle unbeschädigte Fleisch freilegen.


----------



## duck_68 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen ?!?*



Gold-Brasse schrieb:


> Hallo SchindHsd, Forellen solltest du entschuppen, auch wenn sie nur klein sind. Geschmacklich in jedenfall überlegen!
> 
> P.S. zu deiner Signatur: nichts gegen Anglertugenden, aber Gedult (sic!) wird wohl eher so geschrieben "Geduld".




Käse! Forellen und auch Schleien werden *nicht* geschuppt!! Was soll sich geschmacklich ändern????


----------

